# Any Cyber Monday deals?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, I guess I know what I'll be doing at 1am my time tonight! Thanks for the heads up! I'd love to pick up something reverse camber to add to the quiver. I already have a cambered board and a zero camber board. Nothing reverse.


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

midnight eastern time is what they said just an hour and a half ago... i'll be checking it out - hopefully the site is not bogged down. doubt they'll have any 2010 gear on sale


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

We'll see. I'm hoping for a hot deal on the Capita Sierrascope. I'd snatch that sucker up! There's already a coupon out there to get it down to $299.99. If they'd get it down in the $250 range, I'd pull the trigger.

They've already got some ridiculous deals on a couple of Forum boards. Look under the Black Friday tab.

It's after 12am eastern already and I'm not seeing anything new.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nevermind. They're up now.

- Cyber Monday | Reviews and Sale at SierraSnowboard.com

Fawking weak. No new boards. No new bindings.

The Sierrascope is now advertised at $299.99, but the "insidescope" coupon code does nothing. If it had gotten it down to $249.99, I woulda pulled the trigger on it.


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

they're adding things to the cyber monday section every moment... so far sierrascope at 299 before any coupons (don't know if the old one still applies) and ride fleetwood for 120 and some other cheap 08/09 gear in addition to the black friday sales.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The coupon doesn't apply on the Sierrascope. I already tried.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

i just cant buy any more shit with no snow on the ground .... i dont even wanna hear it from the Pacific NW


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah, thats almost all the same stuff they had up on black friday. Wasn't impressed at all but I did manage to pick up a couple $5 shirts and a pair of $13 gloves for my girl. Not bad, but I was hoping or a good board deal seeing as I've pretty much kinked the crap out of my kink.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

That website group is generally just a big let down unless you need to buy a new set up as a beginner.


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

I was disappointed in the cyber monday stuff but sierra definitely is not just a big general letdown. I wish they didn't require $100 for free shipping when there used to be no requirement but oh well. The best deals that Sierra will have are 50% on last year's gear (eventually will be 70%), and since they've had that discount since the end of last season, the selection isn't as good. They also have the cheapest prices and a good selection (even at this point in the season it's not too bad) on soft goods and accessories.

Just talking hard goods, last year I got a capita scaremaster, signal hammer, palmer flash, rome 390s, union contacts all for under $450 thanks to sierra.


----------



## basslover911 (Feb 6, 2009)

I just got the 2009 Flow Team Bindings ($450 retail) for $118 SHIPPED. Now tell me that's not a good deal...!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

Cyber Monday is the Monday following Black Friday and the unofficial kick off to online shopping for the holiday season. On this day many merchants will have some great deals and these deals are only good online. There are usually great deals throughout the holidays but some of the best can be found on this day, even moreso this year with the way our economy has been going lately.


----------

